# Maadi house for USAID



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,
My wife and I are moving into Maadi on the 18th (yikes!) of this month. Amid all our last minute preparations, I have been thinking about a question. I know that there is an 'American House' in Maadi for diplomats and the like and I hear it has a nice pool! My wife loves to swim (and is also about 4 months pregnant, so she is really looking for some nice low impact exercise), and I was wondering if we would be able to get into the American house. I will be working for a company called World Learning, on a contract from USAID (a federal American aid program). Does working for USAID give me enough cred to get into this spot? 

Also, if anyone else can recommend a good gym (for me) and a good pool (for my wife) in the area we'd really appreciate it. We have a flat not too far from CAC.

thanks!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Im not 100% sure, but Probably not unless you are someone's guest. There is also the American club, with swimming pool, but you have to pay to join.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife is also just over 4 months pregnant and she attends a pilates class for pregnant women at the CSA in Maadi on a monday morning.

As for swimming, we have found it quite difficult to find a nice pool, especially at this time of year.

You are more than welcome to send a PM if you need more assistance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am also guessing it's a no.. 

I used to travel with the BCA pool team, if we were going to Maadi house we had to give our name to them a week before the tournament. I am sure they stopped followers of the pool team visiting Maadi house, however I have a feeling that Sonrisa has been although it might have been through an invite. 


It's all for security reasons. 

Maiden


----------

